# Whitsundays



## thatann44 (Sep 15, 2015)

Good Morning, 

I am going for a trip in Hamilton's Island in December.

I was wondering if you guys know a quiet place where I could fly my drone without disturbing other people? 

Also, do you have recommandation to rent a cheap small boat if I want to do an activity by myself?

Thanks


----------

